# short protocol



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi.
I was wondering if anyone else has gone through the short protocol that lasts for 2 weeks.
I am given a dose of 450ml gonal f to take on a daily bases to help me grow more follicles, then on day 3 you also have to take cetrotide daily for the remaining 6 days, then on the following day I have an injection called pregnyl, which I have to take in the evening. The following day is the egg collection.
on my first attempt I had 6 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2nd attempt 5 eggs, 3 fertilised, but no pregnancy on any of them.
I recently had this procedure done again, and I had 6 eggs again, and 3 fertilised and 2 put back, I am awaiting a preganacy test on 11th April.

Has anyone else had this short protocol, and has anyone been successful.


----------



## Attie (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi PMC,

Your short protocol sounds quite normal, so fingers crossed for 11th April!

If you do need to cycle again, my clinics have usually recommended Menopur for me rather than Gonal-F, as Menopur contains both FSH and LH whereas Gonal-F only contains FSH. Apparently the LH helps to encourage the eggs to mature. It's worth asking about this if you cycle again, as it's often a good idea to change your medicines after a couple of gos to see if a different combination would work better for you.

Also, some clinics recommend using the oral contraceptive pill for at least two weeks prior to the short protocol to "prime" the ovaries and encourage more follicles to grow. For very poor responders one overseas clinic has recently suggested using a testosterone patch prior to stims, with quite a lot of success!

You don't mention if you are taking any other supplements or hormones. Over 40, provided your DHEA levels and testosterone levels are suitable, you should discuss with your clinic about taking DHEA supplements for four months prior to an IVF cycle. This is said to improve quality and quantity of eggs. One clinic in the USA has carried out a lot of research into this over the last few years.

There are lots of other supplements and hormones currently being tested in clinical trials overseas which are thought to improve egg quality - see the supplements thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

Best wishes,
Attie x


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Attie.
another fail   am gutted.
but thats interesting about Menopur, I wasnt given an option on that, I have to see the dr in a few weeks to discuss my failed cycles, so hopefully she will change it to Menopur, if she doesnt I will mention it.
No I am not on any supplements at all. But I was put on the contraceptive pill for a few weeks cycle just gone, but it stopped my period altogether, anbd it made me ill, so dont know if they will do it again next time.
Thanks so much for the info, gives me alot to think about, really do appreciate it.


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi
i have also just done SP on my 2nd attempt - pill for 2 weeks followed by Menopur (max dosage 450 IU) then on day 5 added Cetrocide - unfortunately both attempts produced very few follicles and only 1 embie both times both BFN. Am also taking so many supplements i am rattling but dont seem to have improved the outcome unfortunately x


----------



## pmc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Jude.
So sorry to hear of your bfn. It's heart breaking. 
I know attie has mentioned on here about menopur containing fsh and lh, but when I spoke to my doctor she said gonal f because it makes you produce more eggs than menopur. Maybe you could try that if you are going for another cycle.
I know I have had three fails but at least I have had 2 embryos put back each time. Don't know If its sheer luck that Its worked out that way, or its gonal f? 
I was thinking about taking extra supplements but the added stress of remembering to take all of them, I don't think will help much. I am just going to take wellwoman conception, eat healthy, exercise and have some reflexology treatment to help me relax. As I have been stressing quite a lot.
I wish you all the very best Jude, on whatever you decide to do next. Take care.


----------

